# Ogre strength



## BroodingLord (Feb 17, 2009)

Whats up with the ogres strength and toughness characteristic??? Does it seem low to anyone else or is it just me (seeing as kroxigors of same base and model size have strength 7 and ogres have 4... which is still lower even when increased with the ogre weapon. And their toughness is the same as little wee orcs?) I just feel like ogres got shafted in the characteristics, their size and fluff dont match their abilities...


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, Im really hoping that they get a base S/T of 5 in their new book- although if that happens they'll have to lose the core ironguts: S7 core troops would just be a little excessive. It would nicely set ogres apart to be the only core T5 army, rather then currently I like to think of them as just big orcs (at least bulls): Ld7, S4 for first round of combat (bulls will rarely see round 2 if they didnt charge) and at an average of 13pts a wound on my bulls thats a pretty big cost to get the extra 2 movement... although thats not even taking into account the loss of SCR.

Having said that- toothcracker is a great spell and bullgorger is occasionally useful so S/T 5 is quite achieveable for any ogre unit (just not at the same time).


----------



## BroodingLord (Feb 17, 2009)

I have to say for a standard str/toughness 5 i wouldnt mind dropping ironguts from the core choices, really bulls are supposed to make up the brunt of the force not the elite ironguts


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

The only reason for the low st and t is that GW were scared of making the ok book overpowered and really unbalancing the game (obviously got over that for the Deamons though) as it was the first book where you could easily field lots of monstrous units.
It didn't help that the army books were going through a toned down phase at the time, something that happens every few years and only really affects 2 or 3 books.
I think the ST and T issues while annoying were much less of a nerf than the sudden change in how many units you need for a rank though and would much prefer this adressed in the new book that and the crap WS and LD characteristics and complete lack of effective armour.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

> kroxigors of same base and model size have strength 7


Kroxigors are only strength 4 now, with great weapons they are strength 6.


----------

